# source for polyurethane



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Found this site:

http://www.bare-metal.com/polytek-mold-materials.html

MM


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

BjornBee said:


> I have seen candle kits to make your own molds with pourable polyurethane. But now I am having trouble finding where I had seen this previously. Its easy to find polyurethane molds, but not the actual polyurethane to cast your own molds. I need the actual polyurethane to make molds. (or silicon?)
> 
> Anyone have a good source and supplier?
> 
> Thank you.


About a year ago "A B J" had an artical about kits to buy, I just bought two and havent used them yet but I cant remember the name of them and am not home now when I get there I will post the name of the Co.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&p=liquid+rubber

http://www.smooth-on.com/candle.htm

Smooth-on is the one I bought but it is has two parts one is Plastic and I probably wont use that so bee carful buying!!


----------



## aladin (Jul 11, 2005)

*plastic*

why won't you use the one with the plastic part? do you want to sell it? thanks.


----------



## ooptec (Jul 16, 2007)

*ebay*

This is a good firm to deal with, 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330170900910&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=330157991032&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

cheers

peter


----------

